# The Lamentation of Lolth - OoC II



## Majin (Feb 8, 2004)

Heres the new OOC thread guys. I've put links up to all the old threads in the book of deeds thread in "Playing the Game" If you ever need to find something from back there you know where to go 

IC II Thread
RG Thread


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm here.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 8, 2004)

Schweet...always nice to wake up to a victory...


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2004)

Just marking this thread with one of my post.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 8, 2004)

Not that 15 gold is much split seven ways, but hey...


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 8, 2004)

Majin...just a quick list of his spells remaining.

Spells Prepared
0th- Create Water; Detect Magic, Light 
1st- Comprehend Languages; Magic Fang(D)


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2004)

I might have misread the post about the hill, but wasn't that hillock area a mile from where we are at?


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep this other hill is on the opposite side. The hills are flanking the reservoir.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 10, 2004)

Holy Sheepskin Batman!!! Why did I have to use my Bless for the CLW, when now it would come in so handy...

Moss, prepare for a quick boost courtesy of Finder..

If I make it that long..


----------



## Majin (Feb 10, 2004)

Bet your glad you didn't go alone huh?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh yeah...I think it could have really gotten messy...although my first hint that something was amiss was when he locked the doors after us. I got that drop in my stomach as I kept on reading...*L*

C'mon guys...its show time for real and this time, we don't have Sielwooden's bow to help us...dammit...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 11, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...I think it could have really gotten messy...although my first hint that something was amiss was when he locked the doors after us. I got that drop in my stomach as I kept on reading...*L*




Mine was when he said he was a servant...  Small town small government and if you notice everyone has a dual function so a servant to the mayor just seemed amiss.

To bad Mosslime never took government in school...


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2004)

Just a quick OOC look at how we are stacking up so far against the baddies. I'll add in their hps, as in how hard we have hit them in a few mins with an edit.

*edit* Had forgotten about Rex...sorry about that Manz...

*edit* Reflects after round 4

Us
Andreas: 5/5
Drogo: 8/10
Rex: 13/13
Ayden: 4/8
Sielwoodan: 9/9
Caelbryn: 3/7
Mosslime: 7/17
Calenthang: 6/11

Them
Adrian –40/?? *down*
Simon –25/?? *down*
Mayor –22/??
Dog 1 (at Caelbryn) –11/?? *down*
Dog 2 (at Calenthang) –14/?? *down*
Dog 3 (at Ayden) –14/??  *down*


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 13, 2004)

*bump and edit*


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2004)

I think Drogo had two critical hits thus far in this fight, both for 10 pts dmg, which is near max for him.  I hope everyone else just thinks he's a stud. 

I lost track of who the dogs were attacking, so thanks for that update there, Verbatim.  I reckon Drogo would have directed Rex to attack the dog facing Ayden, figuring a tough guy like Calethang could take care of himself.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 13, 2004)

As long as you keep dropping people/animals with that spear, I'll call Drogo a stud. If I make it through this fight, I'll even make a part of a song in his honor..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 15, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> OOC: Glad you haven't left us Chaos, welcome back. Bro - Since Adrian is out of the fight I will assume you just missed that and have Moss attack a dog since it will most benefit the party. Just tell me if thats a problem.



Nope, that’s no problem what so ever.   I've confused myself now though...  Is that dog still around?  If so Moss will attack it again.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2004)

All that is left is the one dog attacking Calenthang and the Mayor taking pot shots at us.

If I am able to get the door open, should I use the two rounds running to get Sheriff Trond and his men to help back us up? Also getting Ernest for some healing wouldn't be a bad move either...

What do you all think?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 15, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> All that is left is the one dog attacking Calenthang and the Mayor taking pot shots at us.




Good, but bad, I don't think we can beat up the mayor and come out looking golden in this.



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> If I am able to get the door open, should I use the two rounds running to get Sheriff Trond and his men to help back us up? Also getting Ernest for some healing wouldn't be a bad move either...



Either one of those idea's is sound.  I would say the Sheriff just cause I believe he is closer.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, at this point, I just want to detain him enough we can talk to him. We can't be the bad guys as we found proof that someone is messing up the swamp, we just don't know who all is involved.

Mystery just keeps getting deeper...


----------



## Majin (Feb 15, 2004)

Trond you can reach in two, but Ernest is all the way across town. Would take about 6 rounds just to get there


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 15, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Well, at this point, I just want to detain him enough we can talk to him. We can't be the bad guys as we found proof that someone is messing up the swamp, we just don't know who all is involved.




Oh I agree this smells of bad magic and I suspect the mayor is charmed.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 15, 2004)

Think of this way guys, he's just chalk full of magic items...


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, then once the next post can be put up, I will begin racing to get the Sheriff and his men.  I just hope you guys don't get to have all the fun while I am bringing us back-up..

Why do you think he is full of magic Hipp? Not trying to be smart alecky, but just curious..


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, being a master of assumptions, I think Applebottom is actually in this willfully, helping out the "cowled ones." Besides that, he use to be an adventurer, I figure he has items from past experiences and one of them probably absorbs magic missil...
Majin was also curious to my thought processes and later informed me that Adrian and Simon were his former companion buddies and not the halfling/gnome/woman group as I had thought.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> OOC: Bro - I'm not sure what you mean by that post. Unless it could be an older post that the server has finally decided to spit up, the mayor has been attacking the party since the beginning of the fight, and has been in the window the whole time.




I believe we are looking for the mayor in his mansion correct?  I still haven't seen the reason why the mayor is attacking us so I can only imagine at the confusion that everyone is experience even after the fact.  Is he charmed, is he evil?  Do we attack with lethal intent or do we try to subdue him?  Etc.  Now imagine the reaction of all that from someone who's not use to society.

Anyhow… Mosslime is trying to hunt the mayor down by his scent but he'll try to get the group to fallow him so they don't get attack individually.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Ah I see, it was my understanding that only Calenthang ventured into the Mayor's house. As of right now he's the only one inside. Ayden ran off to get the sheriff and is back now, Drogo is standing guard around back, and everyone else is still in the courtyard/garden with the mayor shooting down at them from above (now trying to convince Trond to arrest you all though I might add)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Ah I see, it was my understanding that only Calenthang ventured into the Mayor's house.



I would imagine it would be smarter if two of us went but I guess Moss can dodge arrows with the best of them and his "hunting" skills aren't really needed either at the moment.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

It certainly would have been smarter indeed. You can still follow him if you like though. Your scent ability should make it easy to follow his tracks at a full run, and you should be able to catch up quickly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> It certainly would have been smarter indeed. You can still follow him if you like though. Your scent ability should make it easy to follow his tracks at a full run, and you should be able to catch up quickly.



Yeah lets do that.  Hopefuly he won't try to behead me when I tap him on the shoulder. 

I'll edit my previous confusing post to reflect this. (if you don't mind.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'll edit my previous confusing post to reflect this. (if you don't mind.)




Majin, hey I'm just waiting for you okay on this...  Don't worry I think it was ENworld that caused the issues.  If you want to you can throw me into the current time frame at any point.      I'll edit my previous post to reflect this if I get the okay, okay?


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

No problem Bro, go right ahead


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 18, 2004)

Cool I'll edit the above post.  (I was at work earlier and my time to post was very limited.)



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> Mosslime feels some rustling against his javelin, but is unable to get ahold of the mayor. As the bed is pushed aside the last part of Osborne you see is his hand closing a small trap door that was hidden underneath the bed.




Does the trapdoor open up or downward?


----------



## Majin (Feb 18, 2004)

Downward. From a standing position above the trap door once the bed was moved you were able to peer through the crack before it closed seeing Osborne pushing it shut from below.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 18, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Downward. From a standing position above the trap door once the bed was moved you were able to peer through the crack before it closed seeing Osborne pushing it shut from below.



Will Mosslime fit through it with ease?


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Feb 18, 2004)

Okay, it seems as if my absence is causing real problems, so perhaps I should pull out. First, though, an explanation:

 I definitely do want to be a part of this, and it was no lack of interest or commitment that has caused my posting to be sporadic recently. First my computer had problems, and every time I thought I had fixed it a new problem cropped up. I live in the middle of nowhere during the holidays, and so I couldn't get to a library or anywhere else to post. 

 I finally fixed my computer after about a week, and therefore posted saying that I would now be regularly involved. The next day, my internet connection crashed and so I was once again stranded (and trust me, it was more frustrating for me than it was for you). After another week or so that became less important, as the holidays ended and I rejoined civilisation and hence had access to library computers. I have therefore been checking in about once every couple of days, but that is all I can manage until my home internet connection is fixed since I'm a busy guy and can't make it to the library or an internet cafe every day. 

 As to posting elsewhere on the boards but not here, that was bad luck. I posted on a couple of my threads, then came to the LoL IC thread to post and the boards went wierd - repeatedly logging me out and returning me to the index page whenever I logged back in, hence making ti impossible to post a reply. 

 I realise that some or all of that may sound like an excuse and/or a lie, but if so then... well, tough I guess. It's the truth, and if you're not prepared to accept it then that would seem to be your problem rather than mine. 

 Anyway, I don't mean to be confrontational. As I see it, this has all just been an annoying coincidence and I'd rather not have to defend it. It seemed, however, that an explanation was required. Anyway - if I remain in the game then I will continue to post once every other day or so, board problems notwithstanding, until my internet connection is fixed at which point it will be once a day. If I was to make an estimate for when my internet conncection will be up and running again, I suppose I would say something like the middle of next week. 

 If those terms are not acceptable, feel free to find some way to remove me from the game. Otherwise, I will happily stay involved.


----------



## Majin (Feb 18, 2004)

Moss - Those of medium size must make an Escape Artist check to squeeze through. So it's possible. 

Chaos - I'm glad your interested in sticking with us enough to offer such a comprehensive explanation on what's happened. I'm sure it must have been frustrating. I go through withdrawl myself when my computer isn't working.  I would say what you propose is fine if you still want to be with us. It would be great if everyone posted once a day. A good amount of us post more than once a day and that does set the pace. I had no idea things would go as fast as they are when I started the game, but I can't say that I'm not thrilled that we are moving this fast. The most important thing I think to keeping the game moving is making sure to post a response daily _at least_ when combat is involved. If your character doesn't have something to contribute in general roleplaying conditions you should still try to think of someway to get the character involved, but the story will still move on either way. Combat is the problem, since it cannot move on without a response from each player. Depending on how fast things move the party may not encounter another fight for a good few days, so hopefully you should be up and running at that time, and I hope you can then adhere to the above guidelines. If so then your entirely welcome to come back.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey all.

I just got caught up on the OOC thread(s), and I'm working on finishing up the IC one. I noticed I got kicked out, and that's fine with me. I'd just like to say that I also really want to stay, but my internet problems are incredible (honestly, this is more trouble than I'd thought it would be), and I can't say when/if I'll be up and running. Like CA, I can't get to a library every day, and I don't have reliable internet access at work, so I definitely can't guarantee a once-a-day rate. Therefore, I am going to drop out (not like I didn't already) until I get internet (DSL) access at home. I don't know when that will be, if ever.

I apologize sincerely for my absence. I was really looking forward to this one. You all seem like a good group, and from experience in other campaigns, I know that many of you are excellent people to play with. Have fun, and hopefully I can meet up with ya'll some time down the road.


----------



## Majin (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear your still having lots of problems Seonaid. Once you have gotten them sorted out as I've always said you are very welcome to come back and join us. Whenever that may be you can just level up Chastity to match whatever level everyone else is at that time, and just jump right in.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 19, 2004)

Good luck, Seonaid.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 19, 2004)

I understand you well. If I had only my connection at home, I couldn't get my post per day (I think I am one of the slowest poster in that game...), but studying in software engineering, I have pass plenty of time in front of a computer, so when I start to be bored by my work, I go to take a look at different board...

Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Feb 20, 2004)

Okay, cool.   

 I hesitate to jump right back in, since Sunday is seeming like it might be a bit dodgy for my access. From Monday onwards, though, I should be able to post regularly (touch wood - I think that's the third time I've said that now) so until then I'd appreciate it if you'd run Caelbryn on auto - just assume he's shooting at whatever needs shooting at and moving with the group, I guess. Or if that's too much trouble, just ignroe him and I'll come up with an excuse for him to ahve left and come back when I post on Monday.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 28, 2004)

Back I am, though I don't know that I'll be able to post multiple times per day like I used to. Since Chastity was not NPC'ed, what do you want me to do with her? If you want her to just show up, I'll post when it's appropriate. If you'd like to re-introduce her to the party somehow, I'll wait for your cue.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 28, 2004)

Also, please let me know if my character sheet needs to be updated at all. I'm working through all my games and it would be nice if someone could let me know if I need to level or add/subtract equipment. Thanks, and sorry for the delay. I'm looking forward to getting back in here. What with Endur's drow campaign, I need some Pure Goodness to combat the Pure Evilness.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Also, please let me know if my character sheet needs to be updated at all.




Honestly I'm glad to see you back, in both games.   In this game theirs little do paperwork wise.  No one has leveled and no items have been found so you just need to read the IC thread.


----------



## Majin (Feb 28, 2004)

You've come back just in time Seonaid. The party will be leveling up shortly after the encounter with the mayor is settled, and then I assume they will finally be heading into the swamp proper.  Looting should commence shortly as well  

Chaos - Are you still with us? (again.) I'm sorry to say I can't let this go on any longer past the mayor encounter. (When I need to divide up xp.) If you still cannot find the time to commit to more frequent posting, we will have to move on without you.

All - I've gotten in touch with Verbatim and he will be back shortly. His trip was extended to a full week, and he's in the process of getting caught up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> All - I've gotten in touch with Verbatim and he will be back shortly. His trip was extended to a full week, and he's in the process of getting caught up.




Good, I must admit every PBP game suffers when the leader takes a break. 

Majin, also Mosslime will guard the area in front of the main door.  So I might post very little IC for now.  If the mayor pops his head out again though that's going to be a different story.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah. Drogo's still here.  I'm following the thread.  Drogo took what I thought to be a very reasonable action considering the circumstances.  Unfortunately it corresponded with very little activity.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.  I'm just saying I'm still here & raring to go.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 2, 2004)

*Back...*

All,

Sorry have been so quiet, but after getting back I was placed on the "no computer until we spend some time together" diet by my wife. I can't say that I blame her, but man was it hard not to cheat on my diet...

I am going to go through the threads asap, and will try to get something up here pretty soon.

I do apologize guys, and promise I will try to get back in the swing of things with both feet running.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 2, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Sorry have been so quiet, but after getting back I was placed on the "no computer until we spend some time together" diet by my wife. I can't say that I blame her, but man was it hard not to cheat on my diet...



hmmm I'm sure my wife would like to see me on that diet but I'm afraid it just isn't going to happen. 

Good to see you back!


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey I figure my wife sees more of me than when I was playing Baldur's Gate!  And, I as I try to remind her, it's a better addition than gambling or cocaine.  Or other women!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Hey I figure my wife sees more of me than when I was playing Baldur's Gate!  And, I as I try to remind her, it's a better addition than gambling or cocaine.  Or other women!



I couldn't agree more...    Hey you should try Neverwinter Night's.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 3, 2004)

I did, actually.  Nothing like online PbP gaming.  Better than any computer game I've found.  & cheaper!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I did, actually.  Nothing like online PbP gaming.  Better than any computer game I've found.  & cheaper!



Well since this is my only forum to play d20 I have to say that no it's not cheaper than computer games.  

Then again I have an insane amount of books its easily over a hundred just for d20.   (I also have 2nd and 1st.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 4, 2004)

Here's the changes to Calenthang:

HP - +7
Fortitude - +1
BA - +1 (and wherever it applies)
Climb - +1
Jump - +1
Swim - +1
Feat - Cleave

I'd just like to compliment a wonderful gaming group and an exceptional DM


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 4, 2004)

Changes to Ayden

+6 to Hp (max 14)
+1 Fort save
+1 Will save

+1 Concentration
+1 Diplomacy (You guys knew that one was coming... )
+1 Heal
+1 Knowledge (Religion)
+1 Spellcraft

Spell totals : 4, 2+1

I want to second Hip on his comment. This is one of the best groups I have ever done any D&D with. Thanks for a great game and great group.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 4, 2004)

Change to Sielwoodan:

New Level: Sorcerer

Hp: +4 (max 13)

Will: +2

Craft(Bowmaking): +3

Spells:
0 / 1
5 / 3

Spell Known:
0: Detect Poison, Ghost Sound, Light, Message
1: Feather Fall, True Strike

Note: Both level 1 spells have only Verbal component, so no arcane spell failure apply to the casting of them.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2004)

changes to Drogo:
+1 rank to Heal, survival, listen, concentration, spot
+1 BAB
+1 fort & Will
Woodland stride
Add spells:  create water, produce flame
add hp: 5 (+2 con=7)

Kudos to the good group.  We'll make the city of the spider queen yet!


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 4, 2004)

Did Chastity level? She didn't do much of anything. Or am I replacing Chaos? (I've been waiting to post IC until you all figured out/agreed on something. )


----------



## Jarval (Mar 4, 2004)

Changes to Andreas:

+1 BAB
+1 to Will Save
+3 HP
Spells per day: 6/4
+1 rank to Bluff, Concentration, Knowledge (Arcana), and Spellcraft.
+0.5 ranks (cross class) to Ride.
Added Acid Splash to spells known.

I'd like to echo everyone else's comments on the game.  This is great fun, and we're moving along at a nice pace


----------



## Velmont (Mar 5, 2004)

II must confess, same thing as everyone else. It is a good game. Keep it up.


----------



## Majin (Mar 5, 2004)

Yes Chastity will taking Chaos' place in order to keep XP even for everyone across the board.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 5, 2004)

Will do. I'll try to post the modifications today. Thanks!


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Changes to Chastity (posted to RG):

Paladin Level 2
BAB: +2
Fort: +3
Special: Divine grace, lay on hands 8
HP: +8 (HD: 2d10+0)
Skill points: +3 Sense Motive (2)
(And now I'm really wondering what made me think I should max out "Handle Animal" when I made this character . . .)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 7, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> BAB: +2
> Fort: +3




WOW!  I'm taking levels in that class!  

Technically they should both be +1s


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

I know, I was putting what they advance to.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 7, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I know, I was putting what they advance to.



I know but your hit points where confusing... It lists only what was gained and not the total...


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know but your hit points where confusing... It lists only what was gained and not the total...



Good call. Didn't think about that.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 9, 2004)

*Items found*

All,

I had started this list from the first encounter that we had, and have been trying to keep tabs as we have travelled. If there was nothing we kept from the encounter, I have not written it down. but if I have missed something please let me know. Also, if anyone has taken any of the items that are there, I'll edit the post so we can know who has what.

Hope this helps...

LAMENTATION – LOOT

Encounter 1: Three Lizardmen raiders

1 Axe shaped medallion (was with Caelbryn, so will switch to Chasity)

Old Mill: Dead bodies

2 MW Daggers (in Ayden's pack)
5 Darts (in Ayden's pack)

Encounter 2:  Mayor Applebottom and his crew

-Short Sword *
-Ring * (Ayden)
-Brooch * (Andreas)
-Container of ointment *
-Bag of dust *
-Potion vial *
-Masterwork might composite shortbow [+2]
-30 arrows
-Brass key
-Master key
-Masterwork Thieves' tools

Basement: Mayor Applebottom’s house

-bag * (currently with Ayden, with all others in bag)
--200 pp
--500 gp
--wand
--emerald
--vial

* = unidentified magic on item


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for keeping track of this stuff, Verbatim.  It will be interesting trying to figure out what everything is, since we don't have a wizard to 'identify'.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 9, 2004)

True, especially since Ayden will be voting to turn the money they have found back to the town. However, I'm sure in time we will run into someone we can either barter the identifies, or buy them outright.

There is also the matter of the bodies of Simon and Adrian, but we will not be looking at their gear until the matter with Ssirine has resolved itself, and Majin can give us a list of what is what from them.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks, Verbatim, it's much appreciated.  I'll add the medallion to my list.

Edit: If there needs be someone to carry the unclaimed gear, Chastity is willing to take whatever everyone else doesn't want to carry.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 9, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Edit: If there needs be someone to carry the unclaimed gear, Chastity is willing to take whatever everyone else doesn't want to carry.



Aye same for Mosslime.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, after it is all said and done, I am hoping that everyone takes something. Ayden is holding the daggers as he thinks they were a peace offering from the lizardmen, and until told otherwise, will go off of that assumption.

The enchanted blade, any of our fighters I think could benefit from it, the wand, depending on what it is could go to any of us. The dust, ointment and vials again could go to any of us for usage, but it will all come down to what they are in the end.

The bag is something really schweet, as anything that can help carry our load lightly for us will be welcomed, and again, it would be a great for any of us. In the end, it will all come down to how we as a group want to divide everything at the end of the day.

Any thoughts/suggestions would be great, and this is the best place to start the ball rolling..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 9, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Any thoughts/suggestions would be great, and this is the best place to start the ball rolling..



Leave Moss out of it he already has 3rd level equipment.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 9, 2004)

It may take awhile to get it all identified, so I reckon we should parcel it out in a preliminary fashion.  Drogo would love the bag, of course, but would also be happy with the ointment, dust bag, or potion.  It's too bad he can't use the shortbow.  We don't have a rogue, eh?  So those theives tools aren't much use.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 9, 2004)

As Sielwoodan thinks he has miss the fight against the mayor, he doesn't feel like having a share, so he will gladly take what you give him, as he is in need of some money, but he won't ask for anything (so if you want a better share, time to abuse of him  )


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 9, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> The enchanted blade, any of our fighters I think could benefit from it . . .



There goes our fearless leader, pawning off the cursed sword to his followers. 

Chastity doesn't really care about any of the items. If no one else wants them, and she can use them, she'll take what's left over. If no one else wants them, and she can't use them, she'll carry them for the group.

Edit: I meant also to say that the one among us who is most encumbered should have the bag (and that's not Chastity).


----------



## Majin (Mar 9, 2004)

Its been a few days since we've heard from Jarval. Hopefully everythings alright with him. I will wait until later tonight to make a combat decision for him before moving things forward.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 9, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Its been a few days since we've heard from Jarval. Hopefully everythings alright with him. I will wait until later tonight to make a combat decision for him before moving things forward.



FYI Boss. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=79722


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 9, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> There goes our fearless leader, pawning off the cursed sword to his followers.
> 
> Chastity doesn't really care about any of the items. If no one else wants them, and she can use them, she'll take what's left over. If no one else wants them, and she can't use them, she'll carry them for the group.
> 
> Edit: I meant also to say that the one among us who is most encumbered should have the bag (and that's not Chastity).




Man, I thought my plan would get by undetected, but as always the Paladin sees through me..*L*

As far as taking a share based on combat missed, pshaw, you are part of the group and as far as I am concerned you have every right to whatever you want to take.

Once we get a chance to sit down, Ayden will give his thoughts on all of this, but for the most part, I can tell you he will be in favor of giving the coins to the town. As his player, I'm in favor of keeping all we can..

Hopefully Jarval will be back soon, as I know I am missing my "fix", especially when once more, Ayden is bringing only his fists to a gun fight...


----------



## Majin (Mar 9, 2004)

Ah, I guess I should really visit the actual forums more often hmm? I'm so used to just using subscriptions. I'll wait for Jarval then, it shouldn't be too much longer if his paper is due tonight.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 9, 2004)

Majin, as far as Ayden's spells go, he will not "know" his new ones until after he rests tonight correct? Or do you want to handle it otherwise?


----------



## Majin (Mar 9, 2004)

Sounds right Verbatim. After you rest you'll have the new spells.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 9, 2004)

Rog...that's what I thought, but wanted to make sure, as that aspect of "growth" was going to come into play with his "downtime" post. If he makes it that far with Ssirine lurking in the midsts just inside the other room.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 12, 2004)

Updated list again to reflect the return of the coins and gem to the council per Sheriff's Trond request.

Now maybe we can have Mother Grundy take a look at the items. She did confess to being a student of the Weave at one time, so perhaps she can help us out with proper monatary motivation..

Also, we can't forget to stop back in with her when we get ready to leave out for the swamp. Don't want to become walking blood banks.

LAMENTATION – LOOT

Encounter 1: Three Lizardmen raiders

1 Axe shaped medallion (was with Caelbryn, so will switch to Chasity)

Old Mill: Dead bodies

2 MW Daggers (in Ayden's pack)
5 Darts (in Ayden's pack)

Encounter 2: Mayor Applebottom and his crew

- +1 Short Sword (Sielwoodan)
- +1 Ring of Protection  (Andreas)
-Brooch of Shielding * (Drogo)
-Container of ointment *
-Bag of dust *
-Potion vial *
-Masterwork might composite shortbow [+2]
-30 arrows
-Brass key (Sielwoodan)
-Master key (Sielwoodan)
-Masterwork Thieves' tools

Basement: Mayor Applebottom’s house

-bag * (currently with Ayden, with all others in bag)

-- Wand of Knock (Andreas)
--vial

Encounter 3: Ssirine

-bracers (currently in bag)
-wand x 2 (currently in bag)

Encounter 4: Simon and Adrian

-short sword (currently in bag)
-jeweled belt buckle (currently in bag)
-20 plat (currently in bag)
-potion (currently in bag)
-20 gold (currently in bag)
-Master Key (currently in bag)
-cleaver 
-studded leather armor (currently in bag)


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

Updated the treasure list to reflect Calenthang's findings.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey, all!
I'm gonna be down in Florida for the next week celebrating the Break of Spring, so on the off-chance that I don't have internet capabilities, my absence has an excuse.
Or not.
That's really up to you


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

Man...I hope that last post wasn't too long winded for you guys...

Feel free to pelt me with rotten veggies if it was..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 13, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Feel free to pelt me with rotten veggies if it was..



Theirs no need, it really wasn't that bad...  I've made posts as a player that where on the forth page of a word doc when I posted it. 

Besides it was a good one.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 14, 2004)

Edited the list once more to reflect the return of the coins and gem to the council. Once we get to a resting point, it will be division/divination time for real..


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 16, 2004)

Just a short note--I've been pretty sick recently, so I haven't been able to post. A lot of time has been spent sleeping.  Hopefully I'll be able to post to all my campaigns IC and OOC tonight, but I can't guarantee anything.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 17, 2004)

I can't think of any posts in particular that were long-winded recently, so obviously I don't have any problems. I think everyone's posting well.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 19, 2004)

Thought I would break it up a little more for us all, so we can see who has what so far. I dropped the keys from the listing, as I figured we would have turned those into the Council for them to do with them as they saw fit.

Please feel free to speak up for anything in here guys, unless you are waiting for Ayden to cast Detect Magic on the items again in the morning..

Also, is the clever an actual weapon, or was he just using what was on hand?

LAMENTATION – LOOT

Chasity
- Axe shaped medallion

Ayden
-Bag of Holding
-- 2 MW Daggers
-- 5 Darts

Andreas
-Ring of Protection +1
-Wand of Knock

Sielwoodan
-Short Sword +1

Drogo
-Brooch of Shielding

Mosslime
- * short sword
- Masterwork Thieves' tools


Current Party loot
-Container of ointment *
-Bag of dust *
-Masterwork mighty composite shortbow [+2]
-30 arrows
-vial
-bracers *
-wand x 2 *
-jeweled belt buckle 
-20 plat 
-potion x3 *
-280 gold 
-cleaver (can double as short sword)
-studded leather armor 

* detected as magic so far


----------



## Majin (Mar 19, 2004)

The cleaver was just on hand. (But it acts as a short sword)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 19, 2004)

Not interested until the stuff gets identified. Maybe not interested then too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Moss would be interested in the thieves’ tools...  Well as long as Chastity doesn't smite him for looking at them.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 20, 2004)

So Drogo's ghostwise telepathy doesn't work w/Mosslime, b/c he doesn't speak common?  I thought he did.  He seems to be able to understand what others say, just not speak himself.  Does he understand through telepathy then, as opposed to hearing w/his ears?


----------



## Majin (Mar 20, 2004)

Quite a tough one actually.  I think we have to go to the Saurial's write-up on this for the answer. I think I'll rule that since Ayden is in the process of teaching Moss how to speak common outloud, that he should have a rudimentary understanding of the language. So until he advances enough with it to take the language, he can be understood through telepathy, but only with a very "child-like" vocabulary.

That is to say, he can understand you all as you speak, but he's still learning to form fully coherant sentences in his head, so all the meaning will be there, but just a whole lot of grammar mistakes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 20, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> That is to say, he can understand you all as you speak, but he's still learning to form fully coherant sentences in his head, so all the meaning will be there, but just a whole lot of grammar mistakes.



Actually Mosslime's lack of speaking has nothing to do with him not understanding the grammar of common or anything else.  

The Saurial simply speak at a higher frequency that the other races cannot hear but they can and do speak in common to other Saurial.  Think of it as a super high dog whistle.

I to be honest missed what Drogo was trying to do.  I didn't realize it was telepath commutation in till manz told me later on.  :sheepish look:

Its kind of a cheap way out so I won’t act upon what I just said in till Majin says its okay to communicate like that.

Also one thing to consider is can a Saurial communicate back via telepathy.


----------



## Majin (Mar 20, 2004)

Misinterpration all around I guess.  I had forgotten that Moss completely understood common, and failed to double check the character sheet. (As I figured Ayden teaching him the language and how to speak it would be happening at the same time, thus Moss being able to understand from hearing but unable to speak it yet. My mistake. With that said I feel it's best to leave it up to Bro to decide whether or not "speaking" in your mind telepathically would be the same thing as speaking outloud where Saurials are concerned.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 20, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> With that said I feel it's best to leave it up to Bro to decide whether or not "speaking" in your mind telepathically would be the same thing as speaking outloud where Saurials are concerned.




After some thought, like taking the night to think about it, I've decided that Moss can't reply telepathically...  

I'm not much of a power gamer and I think a flaw should be a flaw.  When we do level again, and Moss gets some skill points to spend he will be picking up at least common.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 20, 2004)

Chastity frowns upon thievery, but sometimes it's Torm's will that a door be broken into.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 20, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Chastity frowns upon thievery, but sometimes it's Torm's will that a door be broken into.



Mosslime would be more interested in other skills other than pick pocket and such.  I imagine that open looks could go either way but is probably needed by the party so he’ll end up with those skills.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2004)

All,

Back from Alabama after the drive from Hades...why North Carolina chose to close off ten miles of interstate down to one lane to repair a 10' section of road is beyond me...*L*

Will be getting my post out here in a few mins..


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2004)

Majin,

Added the gold and potion that Drogo found to the list, and wondered if the potion vial or anything else we took from Simon and Adrian radiated anything when Andreas cast his spell.

Now, back to the real job of posting vice being the quartermaster for our group..


----------



## Majin (Mar 21, 2004)

Ah yes, the potion is conjurative, and the other short sword being transmutative. Knew I forgot something.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 22, 2004)

Majin, would it be alright if I swapped Andreas' Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longbow) feat for Martial Weapon Proficiency (Composite Longbow)?  The bow we found looks like a nice piece of kit, but I'll understand if the answer is no.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

Did Sielwooden take the composite shortbow already? If so I apologize for the last post and will correct the item list asap...


----------



## Velmont (Mar 22, 2004)

No, he didn't, and don't want it. He already have his own composite Longbow fitting his strenght... and the sword is lenty for him.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

*scratches head*

Then I have to admit that I am confused about the last post. Could tell me what his statement meant?

Sorry to be having a slow morning..


----------



## Velmont (Mar 22, 2004)

I,ve edited my post... maybe it will be a little more clear like that.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

Velmont...please don't think I'm being too blond, but what item are you referring to? Is it the sword that you took, or something else.

I feel really bad about not being on the same page right now...sorry...


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

Bro,

Look at it this way, when the time comes for him to take his first lvl, it would help explain why he would be good at using a simple weapon. Also, with Calenthang and Sielwooden's abilities in combat, I didn't think they would mind if you were able to help out also.

Hope I didn't overstep myself there...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Verbatim, true enough.   I doubt you over stepped your bounds but I did give anyone else a chance to have it just in case. 

As for bonds as group leader I've come to realize that everything is allot more relaxed in PbP than over the tabletop.

You do a wonderful job here as you pretty much keep the same demeanor IC and OOC.  Also I’m jealous of your organization abilities.  In my game I go from sweet, loving and always smiling to a mean, cruel dictator who pretty much has to cram items like gloves of dexterity +4* down someone throat to keep it slightly organized.  I envy you. 

*The joys of epic level gaming.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

Man...now I'm going to have to act all cruel and heartless to see if that will help in passing out the items next time..

I will be honest, as the first reaction I had when I saw that the ring was a Ring of Prot was to think that would help Ayden out as his strength makes wearing armor pretty rough. However, in the end, I knew that Andreas would need it more than I did, so I pushed for that option.

I have no doubt that if Majin is giving us some big gun weapons for our level this early that we will need them all much sooner than we thought. I just hope our luck holds out like it has so far. *knocks on wood*

Also, I will tell you all in advance that Ayden will take the path of a creator when the time comes for him, so if there is anything that the group will need magically when the time comes, don't be afraid to mention it either here or in game.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry, I think the idea was clear, we are talking of th bow and armor... I'll edit the post to make it more clear... in hope it will.


----------



## Majin (Mar 22, 2004)

Ah, big conversation while I was away at class  Jarval, go ahead and make the change, not a big deal. 

Edit: Oh, just thought I should point out, the bow you guys found off of Osborne is a shortbow, not longbow, so if you wanted to take Composite longbow for that bow you found, you might wanna make that "shortbow" instead.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Sorry, I think the idea was clear, we are talking of th bow and armor... I'll edit the post to make it more clear... in hope it will.




Now I'm tracking you...sorry it took so long...with Chasity giving up her armor in return for the Studded and Andreas possibly about to take the bow, I think that will just about wrap it all up as far as the basics go.

Once we get back to Daggerfalls, we can track Mr Wizzop and see what he can tell us about the buckle and place those funds into the group account also.

Speaking of the group account, how would you all like to handle that? Do we keep the money pooled for right now for possible divination spells down the road, or split it amongst all of us now for individual purchases/needs?


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 22, 2004)

I think the pool is the best way to go.
We're all going to be travelling together anyway, so room and board will be of equal cost to all of us, and if any of us ever needs small equipment items...


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

Since I apparently have way too much time on my hands today, I went ahead and made the last list for this chapter as far as loot goes. I'm guessing that Andreas is goint to take the bow, hence why it is under his name and have passed the arrows out to all the archers with Calenthang and Sielwooden getting an extra arrow apiece to make it all even.

I have taken off the cleaver as an item to give to the Sheriff, and if he does not take it, I am sure the kitchen staff could use it, after it has been cleaned of course..

I promise no more treasure updates until after the next Chapter gets going. Unless you guys need me to make another one...*L*

LAMENTATION – LOOT

Chasity
-Axe shaped medallion
-studded leather armor 
-10 arrows

Ayden
-Bag of Holding
-- 2 MW Daggers
-- 5 Darts

Andreas
-Ring of Protection +1
-Wand of Knock
-Wand of Tasha's Hideous Laughter (9 charges) Command Word - "Burble"
-Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (4th Level - 14 charges) Command Word -"Sssizzle"


Sielwoodan
-Short Sword +1
-11 arrows

Drogo
-Brooch of Shielding

Mosslime
-* short sword
- Masterwork Thieves' tools

Calenthang
-11 arrows

Current Party loot (stored in bag)
-Container of ointment *
-Bag of dust *
-vial
-bracers *
-jeweled belt buckle 
-potion x3 *
-280 gold 

* detected as magic so far

Given to Sheriff Trond
Cleaver
Leather Armor (Chasity)
MW Composite Shortbow


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Man...now I'm going to have to act all cruel and heartless to see if that will help in passing out the items next time..




Indeed.   Here's how it goes in "my" game. link  (Got to love that first line.  )

I must admit I'm all about the group items plus I think that's how Moss think upon that subject.

I love it! "To much time on my hands."  Nice list.  I should give you my password so you can update my character sheet(s) as need be.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I totally forgot that Chastity has a bow, so she didn't speak up about the arrows. Thanks.  I'll update my character sheet after work today (hopefully). IC and OOC I'm all for a party treasury. It makes the most sense, at least for now. When people start getting greedy and/or wanting things that cost "more than their fair share," we can discuss it again.

As for future paths, I am looking at picking up a Book of Exalted Deeds PrC. I can't remember which one; it's the one closest to Defender but not tied to one place. I think it's the Fist of Raziel, but it could be the Crusader (if that even is one). I'll look it up when I get home. Of course, it's pretty much up to Majin, but a little bird told me it'll probably happen. 

And a question--what is the axe-shaped medallion? Is it magical? What deity does it belong to? Why are we hanging on to it? Sorry; I don't remember if I read that part IC.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I think it's the Fist of Raziel, but it could be the Crusader (if that even is one).




The first is a nasty and mean PrC.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not nasty and mean . . . except to them what's evil.  So maybe it's not that one. I dunno, I'll take a look.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

The medallion was found on a slain lizardman warrior, and while Caelbryn took it, I am not sure how many people he told about it IC. So, if a little retconning would be allowed, Chasity could have any number of reasons for hanging onto it.

Ayden is also holding onto the daggers and darts he found as he believes they were to be a gift for the town. However, until he can find out for sure, they are just camping in his pack waiting for daylight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I'm not nasty and mean . . .



They might believe that but I know better... 



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> except to them what's evil.  So maybe it's not that one. I dunno, I'll take a look.



Trust me it is a smite happy PrC.   As in a whole lot of Smiting going on so evil beware...


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> They might believe that but I know better...



Trust the lizard to sniff it out . . .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Trust the lizard to sniff it out . . .



That and the lady moonlights as a foul and evil Drow…


----------



## Jarval (Mar 22, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Ah, big conversation while I was away at class  Jarval, go ahead and make the change, not a big deal.
> 
> Edit: Oh, just thought I should point out, the bow you guys found off of Osborne is a shortbow, not longbow, so if you wanted to take Composite longbow for that bow you found, you might wanna make that "shortbow" instead.



If it's a shortbow, then I'll pass on the bow.  I know that sounds really very picky, but my mental image of Andreas just works better with a longbow.  Not the best reason to turn down expensive gear, I guess...

Besides, it'd be better if I didn't hoover up _all_ the treasure 

On the other hand, I'd still quite like to get a composite longbow at some point.  Unless there's one in town that Andreas could trade for, I'll stick with his current feat selection, and pick up a level of fighter when I manage to find a suitable mighty bow to cover the weapon proficiency.

Sorry to mess you folks around, and I hope I don't sound too finicky about all of this  :\


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

Wow...another person who has the dual class bug, first Sielwooden took the sorc lvl and now Andreas is going to take a fighter level. Wonder who the next will be?  

If you don't want the bow, then don't take it amigo, it'll just go to Sheriff Trond in the morning.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Wonder who the next will be?



Well that would probably be me...  I love Ranger/Rogues and I have the sent ability so not getting tracking would be silly.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Wow...another person who has the dual class bug, first Sielwooden took the sorc lvl and now Andreas is going to take a fighter level. Wonder who the next will be?




Why is it a bug? I want to become arcane archer, and even if elves favor Wizard, I don't see Sielwoodan to study that much, I wanted something more innate, and so the sorcerer or bard was becomong too good choice, but as I wanted True Strike, which have only Verbal component and can be easily cast in armor, I chosed Sorcerer, so it is a Roleplay/rollplay choice... but I would say more roleplay, as I will get a penalty to XP soon...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 23, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Why is it a bug?




Easy buddy, "bug" is just slang in the USA for something being contagious, like the common cold, the flu, etc.  We simply call them bugs.  "I caught a bug and now I'm sick."

Cool?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Easy buddy, "bug" is just slang in the USA for something being contagious, like the common cold, the flu, etc.  We simply call them bugs.  "I caught a bug and now I'm sick."
> 
> Cool?




Sorry, professional deformation. Studying in software engineering, doing test for moths, for me a bug, it is a computer bug... just didn't tought of that sense of the word


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

In a totally none game related matter....

Jarval, FYI I sent you an email to your address in your profile.  if you would respond to it I would be much appreciated of it.  

PS, sorry for misspelled your username in it...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up Brother S.  I've been having a few problems with my Yahoo account over the last couple of days, but I've now found your e-mail.  I'll get back to you about it some time this evening (I'm only on-line now for a few minutes), but your idea sounds really interesting.

Oh, and don't worry about any misspellings.  You're not the first, and I doubt you'll be the last to get my name wrong


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'll get back to you about it some time this evening (I'm only on-line now for a few minutes), but your idea sounds really interesting.



Honestly that's all I ask for.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Honestly that's all I ask for.



Just posting to let you know I've now replied to your e-mail


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

*Wonders what diabolical scheme the resident mage and ranger-to-be are up to*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Just posting to let you know I've now replied to your e-mail



you sure?  I've gotten no reply yet.  (no spam or virus flitters I do that by hand.)

ftn4life@earthlink.net


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *Wonders what diabolical scheme the resident mage and ranger-to-be are up to*









 is all I have to say on the matter...






			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> you sure?  I've gotten no reply yet.  (no spam or virus flitters I do that by hand.)
> 
> ftn4life@earthlink.net



Huh, odd...  I'm sure I sent it the first time, but just to be certain, I've sent it again.  Of course, now you're going to get two


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

Man J, you have made out like a bandit with the wands...*L*

Unless, Velmont steps up and reminds us all that he too has a sorcerous side..

P.S. Sorry for the confusion on the bug thing...guess I do take it for granted that everyone knows all our weird slang terms.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> is all I have to say on the matter...




Verbatim, I would tell you but I don't think I would be able to protect you from him...  


			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Huh, odd...  I'm sure I sent it the first time, but just to be certain, I've sent it again.  Of course, now you're going to get two



Very weird...  I still have nothing and earthlink is usually really good with mail... I'm getting my ENworld notifications and also my usually spam junk mail so try this if you don't mind.

abw1977@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

Items are also updated guys..took away the plat and gave the wands to Andreas for right now..also, if Calenthang wanted to grab some coins, just tell me and I will subtract that also.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

Ayden's spells:

0: Create Water, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Guidance
1st: Bless, Summon Monster I, Shield of Faith, Magic Fang *


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Man J, you have made out like a bandit with the wands...*L*
> 
> Unless, Velmont steps up and reminds us all that he too has a sorcerous side..



Yeah, I know.  I'm starting to feel quite guilty about how much loot I've ended up with... 

If anyone else can use and wants one or more of the wands, feel free to take it/them.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very weird...  I still have nothing and earthlink is usually really good with mail... I'm getting my ENworld notifications and also my usually spam junk mail so try this if you don't mind.
> 
> abw1977@yahoo.co.uk



OK, I've sent it again, this time to the new address.  If you still haven't got it, I'll try sending from another e-mail addy and see if that words.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.  I'm starting to feel quite guilty about how much loot I've ended up with...
> 
> If anyone else can use and wants one or more of the wands, feel free to take it/them.





I look at it this way, if you save or bacon with them or get us into someplace where we need to go, then it is even stevens with me. I have no doubt that Majin has already got it figured out when everyone will be on the same page in regards to items and abilities, so enjoy being in the "lead" while you are...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> OK, I've sent it again, this time to the new address.  If you still haven't got it, I'll try sending from another e-mail addy and see if that words.




Wow, still nothing and with our yahoo accounts being on the same set of servers.  I can tell this by the _@yahoo.co.uk_ so it's got to be yahoo...  So yeah try the different account if you don’t mind. 

try my earthlink account first: ftn4life@earthlink.net


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I look at it this way, if you save or bacon with them or get us into someplace where we need to go, then it is even stevens with me. I have no doubt that Majin has already got it figured out when everyone will be on the same page in regards to items and abilities, so enjoy being in the "lead" while you are...



 Huh, I hadn't looked at it like that...  Right, I'll take 'em all, then 

Oh, and I'd like to say thanks for keeping track of everything we've found, and who's got what.  It's made things a lot easier


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, still nothing and with our yahoo accounts being on the same set of servers.  I can tell this by the _@yahoo.co.uk_ so it's got to be yahoo...  So yeah try the different account if you don’t mind.
> 
> try my earthlink account first: ftn4life@earthlink.net



 Right, tried a different account.  Hopefully, it'll work this time...


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Huh, I hadn't looked at it like that...  Right, I'll take 'em all, then
> 
> Oh, and I'd like to say thanks for keeping track of everything we've found, and who's got what.  It's made things a lot easier




Honestly it isn't a big deal. I originally did it as something to help me out remembering stuff, and it has sorta snowballed into what it is now. I'm actually starting to enjoy this whole accounting thing, so as long as you guys keep thinking I'm doing okay, I'll keep it up on this side.

Also, if Mother Grundy will divine for free for us again, I'll even through in musical skills to keep her entertained while she picks her supplies, although for some reason, I think she has taken a shine to our elven warrior..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Right, tried a different account.  Hopefully, it'll work this time...



Actually, I have two copies now...  (“third resend” and “another resend”)  Do you have a preference on which I reply to?   (All in all looks like a plan to me and thanks.  )

I'll be posting IC soon as in today.  I have to make a run though the town first. (as in RL)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

"Another resend" would be better for me, if that's OK with you.  Huh, I wonder what's wrong with my Yahoo account?


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 24, 2004)

If it's all the same to you guys, Calenthang will just use his own funds; he's really not the type to care.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 24, 2004)

Don't feel guilty. Yeah, I am a sorcerer, and I can use them, and I don't think they can fail if they are too high level, like scrolls (not sure), but as I will be mainly figther, I will be shooting arrows or using the brand new sword I was given.


So, the two last wands will be more usefull in the hand of a full wizard, has it will allow him to save her spells and both acid arrows and Tasha are range, so it will allow the caster not to go to the front.

And for the Knock wand, who care who use it, it will be usefull for all the group. I doubt we split, and if we do, we will see at that time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Another resend" would be better for me, if that's OK with you.  Huh, I wonder what's wrong with my Yahoo account?



I got them it was yahoo and nothing you did or you account did for that matter.  (maybe we should invest in an OOC topic for ourselves.  )

I hope Moss didn’t get us in trouble…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Another resend" would be better for me, if that's OK with you.



Hey Jarval, theirs really no easy or nice way to say this so I'll simple be blunt...  I spamed you, I'm sorry I didn't really think I would get that much done today.  Anyhow, I sent your 6 total emails, besides the orginal, but I figured you wanted the emails at your profile email account also so I sent a copy to both it and the "another resend" account.  

Sorry.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2004)

Not a problem.  I'll stick to using my Yahoo account if that's working for you, and I've started up a new thread for us to talk in (doubtless much to everyone else's relief ).  You can find it here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=81758

Once I've finished reading through your avalanche of e-mails, I'll get back to you


----------



## Velmont (Mar 26, 2004)

Sielwoodan ask for silence, and three out of four that have reply are talking... Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 26, 2004)

Hmm...I think we were all just whispering without saying so..

Yeah, that's it....


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 26, 2004)

Calenthang just assumed it was okay 'cause everyone else was doing it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Sielwoodan ask for silence, and three out of four that have reply are talking... Thanks for the help guys



So would this be a bad time for Mosslime's first words?


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 27, 2004)

BTW, the PrC I'm hoping to pick up is Sword of Righteousness. It'll take a while (BAB +6 as a requirement), and it might not happen right away anyway, since I need 2 exalted feats before I can take the PrC, and Majin doesn't have the Book of Exalted Deeds.  In any case, Chastity first must do something notable to the Heavens. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Majin (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll be finally picking up the BoED within a month or two and believe I see a possible quest in the future for your character to take part in to make her stand out a bit. Still have a ways to go before we get that far though.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 27, 2004)

Woohoo! Thanks for the (unexpected and unnecessary, though nice) response, Majin. I'm excited now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> since I need 2 exalted feats before I can take the PrC, and Majin doesn't have the Book of Exalted Deeds.



You could always type the feats up you’re interested in using and email them to him.  I can't see this as a copyright infringement, though I’m sure it is by the letter of the law.  Your not copying the whole book nor are you doing it for profit your simply trying to play the feat, use the PrC, etc. 

If you give me a list of the exalted feats your interested in I can always “type” them up for you.


----------



## Majin (Mar 27, 2004)

Heh this was already done a few months ago Bro, but it's ok. I'm sort of a "completionist" myself. Any subject or hobby I'm interested in I must have it all!   I've been slacking for a few months though on some of WotC's most recent releases so I'm looking to remedy that shortly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> I'm sort of a "completionist" myself.




By chance did you hit the link up in my signature...?  Maybe I'll finish it today.


----------



## Majin (Mar 27, 2004)

Heh quite the collection there. I tend to only buy non WotC material when something really stands out and interests me thought. Many other hobbies to spend money on as well or I might consider owning all the 3rd party stuff too!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh I agree I spend much more money on my other "real" hobby...  comic books.   As with anything if you do it long enough you soon have a collection.  I have hundreds of CDs and hundreds of DVDs but they’re hardly a hobby.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 28, 2004)

Just to clear things up, since maybe I wasn't in the emails we had sent earlier, Chastity must have 2 exalted feats, one of which is the "favor" one (where she pledges allegience to one of the three heavenly groups). The other can be anything from BoED (as long as she qualifies), but it also must be bestowed due to some special circumstances. We can talk about it over email when I get my next feat.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2004)

As I'm sure you've all gathered, Andreas is a bit of a windbag once he gets started.  I'm sure he'll learn to keep quiet eventually, although it'd probably be by learning the hard way.

"What do you mean, 'be quiet'?  I'm quite certain that ogre in the next room can't hear us.  They are unobservant beasts at the best of times, and..."  _Andreas is clubbed over the head by aforementioned ogre._


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 28, 2004)

I honestly hope he keeps the conversation going.
There's nothing funnier than a bunch of people calmly discussing philosophy while their lives are at stake.
Calenthang is pretty laid back (*cough* repression *cough*), so he won't pay much mind to the vines


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> As I'm sure you've all gathered, Andreas is a bit of a windbag once he gets started.




Hey someone's got to do Moss's talking. 

I'm shocked no one commented on my haystack post... out:

or at least it's subject line.


----------



## Majin (Mar 28, 2004)

It was cute Bro.  If you would have posted it a tad bit sooner I would have had Trond make a quip about the poor local farmers complaining about having to restack their hay after the "mischief" those lizardfolk from the swamp must have caused the night before.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 28, 2004)

Combat - Round 1:

Them:
? Vine: 16/????

Us:
None wounded so far *knock on wood*


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 28, 2004)

I know that by initiative I can't stop Chasity's plan, but hopefully I can halt our tank from bashing the door down. I'm beginning to think evil druid behind door, and if that is the case, we don't want to let him pick us off one at the time...


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 28, 2004)

I was thinking evil Druid myself...
Calenthang only thought to break down the door to help Chastity out; he shouldn't be hard to convince otherwise


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 28, 2004)

My only thing is if he/she is an evil druid and this is his/her guardian, what other tricks will it have waiting for us, as we are going to give it plenty of time to get ready for us...must stop before conspiracy theories get too far out of control...

Damn you Majin!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> If you would have posted it a tad bit sooner




Yeah I know...  It was either late at night or real early in the morning when the "inspiration" stuck me...  Before that I really had no real thoughts on what to do with the sword.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 29, 2004)

I think it's great Andreas is so verbose, and that Mosslime went off hunting haystacks. More interesting/better role play.  As for Chastity, she can be pretty darn single-minded. The low Int doesn't help, either, but she's willing to listen to others. She's definitely not leader material, but she focuses sometimes too much on eradicating evil.

As for initiative, Majin--how do you handle speech? Some GM's would allow Verbatim's words to come before my actions, and some wouldn't. It really doesn't matter now, but for future reference possibly?


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 29, 2004)

I was going over the IC thread and realized that this is quickly becoming my favorite PBP game. I love the characters, the players, the interaction IC and OOC, and the GM. I can't imagine what it would be like if we could all get together and play tabletop. I'm sorry I had to miss what I did. Thanks, guys, and keep it up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I can't imagine what it would be like if we could all get together and play tabletop.



Luckily, I’m playing something close to myself, quite and shy.  Obviously, I’m not mute, but in all honesty I would have some issues doing some of my other character in person. 

But yeah that indeed could be fun.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm really lucky that in all my games, there are some great players to keep things hopping. However, in the other ones, I don't think I play any char with the "heart" that I play with Ayden, which is really wierd as I had no idea how to play a priest that at heart was more a bard than holy man.

But what is even more amazing is that you guys listen to this yahoo half the time..*L*

Bro, I also got a huge kick out of Moss' post. Hopefully we'll see more of his "exploits" as the game goes on..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> However, in the other ones, I don't think I play any char with the "heart" that I play with Ayden, which is really wierd as I had no idea how to play a priest that at heart was more a bard than holy man.



Moss is by far the hardest character I have to play, and the one I play with the least amount of "heart."  To me playing a mute is hard because by the time you figure out how to explain something the moments past or their simply isn't a place for it in the game. (Like in combat Moss would never be able to explain anything outside of scent.)  

Also for me it’s easier to play the devoted "for the greater good" character than it is anything else.  I honestly think I play my very devoted female half-nymph better than anything else I play.



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> But what is even more amazing is that you guys listen to this yahoo half the time..*L*



I don't know about the rest but I know it's simple for Moss...  He simply doesn't know any better. 



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Bro, I also got a huge kick out of Moss' post. Hopefully we'll see more of his "exploits" as the game goes on..



Yeah me too, I like the character but its hard being mute...   Next level should solve this though.


----------



## Majin (Mar 29, 2004)

I think everyone's playing great, and this is by far my most enjoyable game on ENWorld. The only one I DM, but unfortunately all the ones I'm a player in have pretty much run out of steam  :\ 

As for speaking during combat, I don't see a large problem with communicating tactics "out of turn" Anything short enough to say that would fall under a "free action" would be allowed during the battle in my eyes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry to not have posted all day, I was traveling today, and then come home and not post but to be honest I don't see Moss having any idea what a Wight is so if one of the more knowledge characters could say shout out a warning then maybe moss won't do anything to foolish...


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 30, 2004)

Chastity knows nothing but that it's evil, and she's by golly gonna smite it.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 5, 2004)

And our first official in-party fight ensues..*L*

Just as long as you know I didn't mean a word of it personally guys...


----------



## Velmont (Apr 5, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> And our first official in-party fight ensues..*L*
> 
> Just as long as you know I didn't mean a word of it personally guys...




Bah, if all goes right, it is just boring


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 5, 2004)

*Phew*

Glad you didn't deck me IC, as I'm pretty sure that his jaw isn't as tough as he likes to think it is..


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2004)

Giant Croc Rd 1

Us:
Chasity -20/18

Them
Giant Croc - 50/??

Great round guys, sorry my summoning spell takes so long, thought it was just a segment or two add-on, not full round. Will remember that for future reference.

Keep those fingers crossed all...


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2004)

No prob, I will lost a round too, but I don't want to harm uselessly someone, so I will use True Strike...


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 13, 2004)

Guys,

My lovely bride just pointed out a huge flaw in Ayden's handling of this fight, and since she is a non-gamer, it really drives the point in that I need to look at my sheet more often.

As a domain ability, Ayden could have turned or rebuked the croc, but I totally forgot about that ability. Which sucks since in the first encounter, I used it on the lizardmen. In the future, when we face any snakes or reptilian creatures, rest assured Ayden will remember his abilities..

Sorry guys, and one converted heal spell coming up for Lady Chasity.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> My lovely bride just pointed out a huge flaw in Ayden's handling of this fight, and since she is a non-gamer, it really drives the point in that I need to look at my sheet more often.




Now that's a keeper!    Anyhow, it happens your forgiven and get that lady a player's handbook as she could be invaluable to the flock.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 13, 2004)

I've tried several times to get her interested, but while she listens to my concepts, offers advice on each game, she says the only dice she wants to ever roll are those on a Vegas table. Go figure eh?

Below is an updated spell list of what Ayden has left, as well as how many turns left for the day.

Turns: 5/6

Spells:
0: Create Water, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Guidance
1st: Bless, Magic Fang *


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I've tried several times to get her interested, but while she listens to my concepts, offers advice on each game, she says the only dice she wants to ever roll are those on a Vegas table. Go figure eh?




Well then listen to her... Remove the dice and simply roleplay.  It is possible to play D&D without the combat and that’s what I think she finds discouraging... Simply make a character together off of one of her ideas.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going to be away from EN World until the 23rd.  Sorry about any problems this might cause, but I've got quite a build up of RL stuff to deal with :\


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 13, 2004)

Hope all is well, Jarval.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 20, 2004)

Sorry for my delay in posting. Yesterday was a long and hectic day at work. I'll post tonight.


----------

